

Today Show January 1994...What is the Internet? - johnnytee
http://marquee.blogs.cnn.com/2011/01/31/today-flashback-katie-couric-whats-an-internet/?hpt=C2

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Submitted lots of times. Here are a few:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2156163>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2157322>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2159550>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161867>

It appears <http://searchyc.com> is broken. That's a shame - the search link
at the bottom of the page is complete crap, and SearchYC was brilliant. It
appears to have been broken for a few days now - I sure hope it gets fixed
soon. 8-(

